

Ask PG: Any plans to make the YC talks public? - trickjarrett

I saw that Kevin Rose came and spoke at YC last night, and of course we know that other entrepreneurs do regularly as one of the benefits of being in the YC family.<p>I can completely understand that the talks take place in a safe environment such that companies may reveal details they don't want public, or that the entrepreneur may be giving sneak peeks into their own upcoming projects, but even so I was wondering if these talks are recorded with the intent to be published sometime down the line?
======
davidw
I think the answer has to be 'no', or they simply won't get people to be as
candid.

Not that I wouldn't like to see them too, but this has been asked before. At
the end of the day, YC is a business, and this is part of the benefits of
getting in, so those of us outside will just have to live without it. C'est la
vie.

~~~
vaksel
I doubt a CEO would be "candid" in any environment. You can't really say
anything without realizing that it might end up getting reported the next day.

Two people can keep a secret, as long as the other person is dead

~~~
davidw
Well, I've never been to these talks, don't know pg, and don't know the people
involved, so I'm just reporting what I read. Argue it with pg if you think
they ought to do things differently.

~~~
vaksel
oh I'm not saying the talks should be public, its one of the reasons why
people do YC. I was just replying to the candid part of the response.

------
scscsc
Google publishes techtalks. They always save "delicate details" for the
question break, which is not recorded.

~~~
dirtyaura
Google publishes _some_ tech talks but there are many many more that are only
internally available. Maybe in a similar way selected YC talks could be
published.

~~~
dschobel
Is that for some strategic reason? Surely no one goes to work at google for
access to the tech-talks...

------
stse
When you already have interesting people coming to speak, why don't you make a
separate short interview or summery and publish? Would be great both as a
promotional thing and as a "log" for the ones who were there.

~~~
davidw
That sounds like a really smart idea. Something like a blurb on X's advice for
startups...

------
medianama
It'll be great, if you could do that

------
iamwil
Occasionally, pg will transcribe one of his talks into an essay. Read his
essays. Same with Joel.

